# Let's Match MBTI Types With Zodiac Signs!



## hayhayler

I'm a capricorn and ISFP. :tongue:


----------



## OutOfThisWorld

@Judson Joist ISFJ and a Cancer....I'm the ultimate Helpy Helperton. Bleh:blushed:


----------



## FX

Callie Rose said:


> Aries - ESTP, ESFP, ENTP
> Taurus - ESTJ, ESFJ, ISTJ, ISFJ
> Gemini - ENTJ, ENTP, ENFP
> *Cancer - ISFJ, ISFP, INFJ, INFP
> Leo - ENTJ, ENFJ
> *Virgo - ESTJ, ISTJ, INTJ
> Libra - ESTP, ENTP, ENFJ
> Scorpio - ISFP, ISTP
> Sagittarius - ESTP, ISTP
> Capricorn - ESTJ, ISTJ, INTJ
> Aquarius - ISFP, ENTP, INTP, ENFP, INFP
> Pisces - ISFP, INFP, INFJ


Wrong. I'm either Cancer or Leo, depending exactly on which variant of the Zodiac you use (born in late July). I am an INTP. However, it's interesting that the ISFJ shares all of the same cognitive functions, just stacked differently.


----------



## hayhayler

Even thoughh I'm a Capricorn ISFP I was supposed be Aquarius.


----------



## Kabosu

ENTP cancer, which is probably not expected for some. I don't think I'm a fit for my sun sign description but a better one for things on my chart. Astrology.com had fb pics of things that make the signs mad. I related more to the Sagittarius one than my own sun sign.


----------



## Eudaimonia

ISFP - Virgo


----------



## BabyJane

INFJ- Sagittarius. I think it fits better with my enneagram, 4w3. :happy:


----------



## ShootsThroughChutes

Pretty odd, it seems like nearly everyone marks Libra as EXXX. I'm ISTP.


----------



## sinshred

INTJ 3w2 Leo


----------



## Omniscient

yeah.... INTP Gemini here. Your whole life is a lie?


----------



## Peregrina

Capricorn: ISTJ/ ESTJ 1w2
Aquarius: ENTP/ INTP 6w7
Pisces: INFP/ ENFP 4w3
Aries: ENTJ 8w7
Taurus: ISFJ/ ISTJ 1w9
Gemini: ENTP 7w6
Cancer: ISFJ 6w5
Leo: ESFJ/ ENFJ 3w2
Virgo: INFJ/ INTJ 1w2
Libra: ISFP/ ESFP 9w1
Scorpio: INFJ 4w5
Sagittarius: ESTP 7w8


----------



## uncertain

These are way too simplified.

I have way more Earth and Water signs than Fire and Air in my chart, then more Earth than Water.


----------



## uncertain

walking tourist said:


> I drive everyone crazy at restaurants.
> "What are you going to order?"
> "Um. Food."
> "What kind of food are you ordering?"
> "Delicious food."
> "What the hell is that supposed to mean?"
> "Delicious food is food that tastes good."
> "And what kind of delicious food are you ordering?"
> "The best kind."
> "You're not making sense."
> "Making sense is overrated."
> "Have you decided what you want to eat?"
> "No."
> "Why not?"
> "Because I'm answering your questions."
> "Shut up. You're no good."
> "Yep. That's right."
> "WHAT ARE YOU ORDERING?"
> "You don't have to yell."
> "Shut up."
> (server arrives)
> "May I take your order, ma'am?"
> "Could you ask the other ma'am first?"
> "May I take your order, ma'am?"
> "I'll have the blah blah blah."
> "May I take your order, ma'am?"
> "Yep. I'll have what she's having."
> The end.


This is the best thing ever! Now I know what to do in restaurants, hehe.


----------



## Meggie Flanagan

I'm a Cancer and when I was younger I was INFP but now am an INFJ.
My ex was Scorpio and I believe he was either ISFP or INFP. never typed him though.


----------



## Meggie Flanagan

Yes, exactly. Most people don't look into astrology enough and just consider their sun sign as opposed to all the influences and interactions on their chart. It's a bit annoying lol. I'm a Cancer but also a Plutonian with strong Scorpio influences and am an INFJ.


----------



## Deirdre

I don't know about other astrological aspects, but I'm a Scorpio and an INTJ and I'd say they match pretty well. Scorpios are usually considered far more passionate and intense than INTJs. However, in terms of the inquisitive, objective and suspiciously analytical nature both are spot-on.


----------



## KraChZiMan

Astrology and MBTI are non-compatible.

One is categorizing people on personality, the other is categorizing people on your date of birth.

/thread


----------



## Biracial

i'm an intj and a sagittatius.


----------



## Sabrah

I'm ISTJ and a Virgo.


----------



## alteredmind

I am a istj pisces, this is just for fun though, I don't believe in astrology. Its seems a bit of a contradicion that istjs can be viewed as cold and unemotional sticking to facts yet the Pisces sign is said to be strongly emotional or moody and it's moto is "I believe" instaid of a Istj's moto witch might be something like Joe friday(istj fictional character) saying "just the facts mam"


----------



## carrina

inxj libra


----------



## treblemotif

INFP Leo. They're supposedly super outgoing and the life of the party.


----------



## error

treblemotif said:


> INFP Leo. They're supposedly super outgoing and the life of the party.


INTP Leo.
I have Sun, Mercury, Mars and Venus in Leo. Also my father is a Leo INTP with several more planets in the sign. I've read though, that an over saturation of planets in a sign causes the personality traits of the sign to implode.

The theory,
A Leo is supposed to be outgoing because they like the attention more than anything. Too much of that causes a person to become too sensitive and self conscious. Such a person would become increasingly shy.


----------



## treblemotif

error said:


> INTP Leo.
> I have Sun, Mercury, Mars and Venus in Leo. Also my father is a Leo INTP with several more planets in the sign. I've read though, that an over saturation of planets in a sign causes the personality traits of the sign to implode.
> 
> The theory,
> A Leo is supposed to be outgoing because they like the attention more than anything. Too much of that causes a person to become too sensitive and self conscious. Such a person would become increasingly shy.


Interesting. Morning made.


----------



## carrina

My ex was an ESTP Leo. He was a shit. Of course I'm an infj and you can guess how that went. LOL.


----------



## Hypathia

Oh for fuck's sake, guys. MBTI's validity is already questioned enough, and you go and try to match it with a confirmed fraud? If I end up falling on the side of the scientists who question MBTI surely it will after spending enough time on here.

Yeah, yeah I know it's just an internet forum and like more than half the 21st century population is either bamboozled by this crap or has doubts that it could be partly true (it's not. It really isn't and if you believe it despite the myriad of facts that make astrology nothing more than intelligent antiquity people being bored and with little actual science to go from, congratulations, you were fooled like millions before you to age old tactics.) but I can't help my despair. This lack of skepticism is a slow-acting lethal poison to a healthy democratic society and look at what a shit hole we are in.

Good morning, and good day.


----------



## TwistedMuses

I am an INFP 4w3, with fire influence, lots of it, along with air. 
Definitely non-pisces behaviour.
More of a Gemini/Leo mash.


----------



## carrina

Hypathia said:


> Oh for fuck's sake, guys. MBTI's validity is already questioned enough, and you go and try to match it with a confirmed fraud? If I end up falling on the side of the scientists who question MBTI surely it will after spending enough time on here.
> 
> Yeah, yeah I know it's just an internet forum and like more than half the 21st century population is either bamboozled by this crap or has doubts that it could be partly true (it's not. It really isn't and if you believe it despite the myriad of facts that make astrology nothing more than intelligent antiquity people being bored and with little actual science to go from, congratulations, you were fooled like millions before you to age old tactics.) but I can't help my despair. This lack of skepticism is a slow-acting lethal poison to a healthy democratic society and look at what a shit hole we are in.
> 
> Good morning, and good day.



wtf are you talking about? how about allow us to give our input here and try to come up with some correlations. forgive this thread if you disagree with it so heavily.. good day is exactly right.


----------



## carrina

How about providing some sources for the studies that prove it to be false? that would be great. because as a real scientist, I don't count anything dis proved without some hard evidence. I basically don't believe or disbelieve anything. ever. basically the way i see you is just spewing bias and hate toward something you see as beneath you. in that manner you are incorrect. your opinions are not fact..


----------



## sinshred

carrina said:


> wtf are you talking about? how about allow us to give our input here and try to come up with some correlations. forgive this thread if you disagree with it so heavily.. good day is exactly right.


Do not take it seriously, maybe she's on her period.


----------



## Hypathia

sinshred said:


> Do not take it seriously, maybe she's on her period.











Enjoy your hand, pubescent male. You'll obviously need it for a while still.

Carrina, as a """"real""" scientist, do you believe in unicorns, gnomes, and Bigfoot too? There are no studies against them. Neither against the big tea pot orbiting the Earth. Now as to astrology, I'm not going to waste my time listing you all the many reasons that imply its falsehood when so many people have sacrificed some of their own time laying down the logical reasoning exposing the fraud of astrology.

This excerpt from Cosmos: A Personal Voyage explains the origins of astrology, exposes its fallacies, and makes a nice social commentary too. If you're such a scientist, hear the arguments.






Don't let the old looks of the show put you off. Here is a scientific vulgarization show that managed to become the most widely watched series in the history of american television until the 1990s. And that was about science. Can you imagine that happening in 2014? Ouf.

But if you insist for a research study...

Other useful links:

Astrology - RationalWiki
10 facts that demonstrate astrology's irrelevance

Listen, it's ok to play a game or whatever, just like it's ok to be interested in anything. What's important is to draw a line between play, and reality. If we don't encourage that in our population, we are up for grabs.


----------



## Tad Cooper

Weirdly there seem to be two types of Scorpio I know, one is the artistic type and the other is the caring/slightly bossy type (ESFPs/ENFPs V ENTJs/ESFJs)

Aries is confusing, but weirdly I know a lot of NF and NT ones.


----------



## alteredmind

@Hypathia 

LOL, did you see the one where richard dawkins goes on a show and has the contestants mix the horoscope papers up and I think they all didn't believe anymore. are you familiar with that? Anyway hello. sorry to interupt, back to discussion.


----------



## VioletEvergarden

6w5 istp Leo here


----------



## Nothing1

Nubb said:


> 6w5 istp Leo here


I've met one of your kind before *gulps* :ninja:


----------



## VioletEvergarden

weirdleftovers said:


> I've met one of your kind before *gulps* :ninja:



We're not that scary!:tongue:





I don't bite


----------



## HBIC

This obviously doesn't work, but just to prove it:

ENTJ 8w7 Taurus, with Capricorn Rising, Cancer Moon.


----------



## Nothing1

Nubb said:


> We're not that scary!:tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't bite


Leo/Aquarius+ISTP/INFJ=Perpetual mirror :shocked:


----------



## Loupgaroux

Okay I'll bite. I've bolded what I identify with in this description of my sign - Taurus.


* *




Positives:
*Taurus people are caring and loving (yes but not in the traditional cookie & a hug way)*. They have lots have patience, will power and tolerance. Taurus people are simple in nature and they never try to judge people. They are charming and interesting people. Thus other people also like to be around them. Taurus people are good hosts and welcome their guests with warm greetings. They are hard working and it takes pretty much time to reach towards the goal. With their good attributes they earn reputation and money. *Though they are slow in nature and stubborn*, they stick to same work unless it is finished. They are the most stable and consistent zodiac sign among the all. They are not creative but they like to learn new things and improve on it. They have natural talent of re-creating long lasting things. *Taurus people are also good with handling money (better than my parents heh)*. *They believe in earning the money and storing it for future needs.*


Negative:
Powerful and determinant Taurus can also be over-possessive sometimes. They unnecessarily take burden of their work and are slow in solving or understanding a problem. They show resistance to any change around them and this can make their partner annoying. Though they possess a humor they can be boring sometimes. Any creative zodiac sign can predict their behavior. *Taurus people are also lazy in nature. The calm looking Taurus can also be very destructive and angry if anyone tries to test their patience.*




Now I'm not an atheist, but I disbelieve astrology because it is something ancient people had used as personality typing (among other things) because they had no real grasp or understanding of human psychology (to be honest, we don't even have a perfect grasp on psychology in the 21st century where transsexuals can still be diagnosed with having a mental disorder). 

It's like still interpreting the bible in a very literal sense, which many modern Christians do not even do anymore.


----------



## jackitty

error said:


> INTP Leo.
> I have Sun, Mercury, Mars and Venus in Leo. Also my father is a Leo INTP with several more planets in the sign. I've read though, that an over saturation of planets in a sign causes the personality traits of the sign to implode.
> 
> The theory,
> *A Leo is supposed to be outgoing because they like the attention more than anything. Too much of that causes a person to become too sensitive and self conscious. Such a person would become increasingly shy.*


Joran Van Der Sloot, the man convicted of killing missing teenager Natalee Holloway, had the same Sun, Mars, and Venus positions. In my experience, the people I have met whose charts feature stelliums in Leo are incredibly bold and self-assured, generous and big-hearted in good times, and more than a little conceited. Unfortunately I have had only not-so-favourable experiences with them and know them mostly as pushy, over-bearing and self-absorbed. I guess that's one of the inevitable pitfalls of having a saturation in a fixed sign.

I am very surprised to see so many Scorpio's classified as sensors! And even a few extroverts thrown in there! From all that I have read about astrological signs, Scorpio is supposed to be the most intuitive sign in the zodiac, if not _the_ most then at least among the top 3. They are conventionally seen as lone wolves, loving privacy and solitude, which doesn't accord with what you'd expect from having extroversion as your dominant process.


----------



## Booyou

Taurus INFP. What´s wrong with me ?


----------



## enfjmedic

ENFJ Libra!


----------



## TimeIsExpensive

Leo ENTJ

Leo Sun
Leo Rising
Moon in Aquarius
Mercury in Virgo
Mars in Aries
Jupiter in Gemini
Saturn and Neptune in Capricorn 
Uranus in Sagittarius
Pluto in Scorpio


----------



## TurquoiseBillowing

I'm kinda disappointed no one said Scorpio ENTP ._.

Before I found The MBTI, I digged the zodiac a lot, and I related too much to the Scorpio.

Thoughts on this?


----------



## Adena

ISFJ and Virgo- yep, pretty fits


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

ENFP Pisces. Yes, everything makes me cry.


----------



## Varyafiriel

*INFJ*

Dominant Sign: *Pisces*
Dominant House: *8th House

*Fits pretty well...


----------



## Rala

Booyou said:


> Taurus INFP. What´s wrong with me ?


Haha. Nothing.. or everything?  I am Taurus INFP too.


----------



## Rala

Gray Romantic said:


> ISFJ and Virgo- yep, pretty fits


It's that from your avatar Marina and the Diamonds? Just curious, 'cause it sure looks like it's her


----------



## Chronicles

INFP - Taurus sun, Libra ascendant, leo moon. Sun in 8th house. Dominant sign is Aquarius. I think that suits INFP well since aquarius is independent, humanitarian, and non-conformist.


----------



## Adena

Rala said:


> It's that from your avatar Marina and the Diamonds? Just curious, 'cause it sure looks like it's her


Yes! It took me 2 hours to draw it xD thank you!


----------



## Rala

Gray Romantic said:


> Yes! It took me 2 hours to draw it xD thank you!


Damn! You're talented, it's so obvious. By the way, what type do you think Marina is?


----------



## Elken Heart

Hello,

The very nature of Western Zodiac means we will always be our Sun sign/Ascendant sign. That does not fluctuate because it is based on the pattern of the stars at the time of our birth, and we are only born once (as far as we know). 

However, MBTI is set to change as we experience our lives. The theory dictates that it should not be taken as absolute - variations occur and we may swap functions as we struggle through life. 

Because of the variables that exist between MBTI and Western Zodiac, it is so difficult to accurately account for the possible matches between the two types of thought. In other words, be very careful when matching Zodiac with MBTI, because a lot of the time we will be wrong about our assumptions.


----------



## Ausserirdische

*cough*Astrology is bullshit*cough*

Btw, I'm Capricorn.


----------



## Lunaena

I think every sign fits into every type. I think I have written in this thread, or a similar one, before, but I am an INFP and my sun sign is Cancer.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath

The zodiac is fake, but I'm Virgo and am IxTJ.


----------



## ESFPlover

I would say: Cancer - ISFJ, ISFP, INFJ, INFP, is prettty accurate, same go's with Aries - ESTP, ESFP, ENTP


----------



## bbTofu

Not sure about the accuracy of my MBTi test but I got ENFP, my sun sign is Aries and I relate to my zodiac chart a lot.


----------



## Slagasauras

Apparently I should be an ENTJ or ESTP if we go by astrology; I'm an Aries.
I find that I act like an ENTJ sometimes....
Aries - ENTJ/ESTP


----------



## dracula

This thread gave me Cancer. 

ENTP/Capricorn and I avoid astrology all I can, it's bullshit pretty much


----------



## MoonMoon21

I would say this: 

Aries:ESTP
Taurus:ESFJ,ISFP
Gemini:ENTP
Cancer:ISFJ
Leo:ENTJ, ESFP
Virgo:ISTJ,ESTJ
Libra: ENFJ
Scorpio:ISTP,INFJ
Sagittarius:ENFP
Capricorn:INTJ
Aquarius:INTP
Pisces:INFP


----------



## starcrust

Same here . . . INFP and Sagittarius! Glad I read your post. Neat how the two go hand-in-hand.


----------



## Mayaa

INFP, ENFP aquarius?


----------



## coconut sharks

Virgo and xNFP. Doesn't match at all.
I think I'm Leo moon and Pisces rising, whatever that means. :encouragement:


----------



## The red spirit

ISFP saggitarius. As always the only one.


----------



## shameless

Estp Sagittarius


----------



## Neon Rain

I'm a virgo sun, libra rising and an ISFP. In my opinion I think this combo matches the ISFP personality.


----------



## JAH

Aries sun, Leo rising. Rather fitting combination for ENTJ.

I am very skeptical about astrology, but it always baffled me that people guessed me right in real life without knowing my birthday.


----------



## Apple Pine

17th and 18th types Bull and Shit = every zodiac sign. lol


----------



## Shinsei

INTJ and Sagittarius


----------



## HalfThracian

I'm an INTP Sagittarius. I know an ENFP, two ESTJs and another INTP to be Sagittarius. Haven't met xSTP Sagittarius yet but I've heard that there are a lot of them.


----------



## seoltangz

I'm an ENTP Gemini. It's super funny how stereotypical that seems, hahaha. Actually I don't think zodiac signs correlate much with MBTI but it's still an interesting concept :laughing:

There are many other aspects in astrology along the sun sign (moon, rising, venus etc.), so maybe if we would look more into that it might be more accurate, who knows, lol.


----------



## Witch of Oreo

INFP Aries Enneagramm 6w5. Wow. Just wow.


----------



## jetser

I'm more into chinese but let's give it a try

Aries - ESFP
Taurus - ESTP
Gemini - ESFJ
Cancer - ISFJ
Leo - ENFJ
Virgo - ISFP
Libra - ESTJ
Scorpio - ISTP
Sagittarius - ENTP
Capricorn - ISTJ
Aquarius - ENFP
Pisces - INFP


----------



## Berny

Purely from observation, I've noticed that quite a few scorpios are INTPs, capricorns INTJs, taurus INFJs.
I'm a taurus and INTJ, so..who knows.


----------



## Happy29

ESFJ and a Leo here. I think the "classic" Leo definition is more ESFP though - that whole center of attention thing. :wink:


----------



## Miss Bingley

Stereotypically speaking....

Aries - ESTP
Taurus - ISFJ
Gemini - ENTP
Cancer - INFJ
Leo - ESFP
Virgo - ISTJ
Libra - ISFP
Scorpio - ISTP
Sagittarius - ENFP
Capricorn - ESTJ
Aquarius - INTP
Pisces - INFP


----------



## Varyafiriel

Aries - ESTP, ENTJ
Taurus - ESFJ
Gemini - ENTP
Cancer - ISFJ
Leo - ESFP
Virgo - ISTJ, INTP
Libra - ISFP, ENFJ
Scorpio - INTJ
Sagittarius - ENFP
Capricorn - ESTJ
Aquarius - INTP
Pisces - INFJ, INFP


----------



## ColorfulButterfly

I am a Cancer sun but an ESTP.


----------



## QtheCool

Typing someone just by their sun sign isn't enough, all the other planets matter as well.

I'm an ISTP Aquarius, I have a far larger knowledge of astrology than MBTI, but I know both very well. I don't get my astrology/MBTI information from Pinterest or Tumblr because it's unreliable crap. My grandmother is a professional astrologer, and she's taught zodiac signs to me for years (horoscopes are a bit dumb, however). So I'm going to explain how in God's name I'm an ISTP Aquarius since I'd (apparently) most likely be an ENTP or INTP:

Sun Sign (General) - Aquarius: Generally innovative, original, friendly, yet aloof, unemotional, and rude sign. xNTP

Rising Sign (Appearance) - Cancer: Dreamy, psychological nature that is oriented towards nostalgia for things past, towards your mother and your family. Instinct and need to protect yourself from the outside world are highly developed. Your inner life is rich, with a vivid and even unlimited imagination, a propensity to avoid all risks and to pursue security. You show your true face only to persons you can trust and you need the well being brought about by the nostalgia for the past. ISxJ

Midheaven (future and career) - Aries: The following occupations may suit me very well, owing to their risky and challenging nature: policeman/woman, professional athlete, corporate manager, prosecutor, lobbyist, car race driver, stunt pilot, security guard, fireman, steelworker, woodcutter, machinist, butcher, businessman/woman. (Strongly ISTP).

Moon Sign (Emotions and Inner-Self) - Capricorn: Emotionally cautious, practical, and strategic, very introverted and prefer emotional distance. Easily embarrassed and shy. ISTJ

Mars Sign (Action and Passion) - Aries (bonus for having Aries under it's ruling planet): Prefer to take on actions quickly and DO rather than dream. Doesn't mean a leader, just very responsive. Impatient and wants to do things right now. Can be aggressive at times. xSTP

Saturn (Concentration and Effort) - Gemini: Am more thoughtful and learn deeply into my ideas. Practical sense is increased. ISTP

Mercury (Relations and Intelligence) - Capricorn: Solid relationships, "quality over quantity" when having friends. Come up with ideas slowly and need time to analyze and judge them. Tries to be clear-sighted and alert for any circumstances. Ability to remain protected and distant. ISTP

Uranus (independence and originality) - Aquarius (bonus for having Aquarius under it's own ruling planet): Freedom-oriented, desire to revolutionize the world own fields of interest is irresistible. Attracted by avant-gardist areas such as higher technologies, astrology, etc. xNTx

Neptune (daydreaming and escapism) - Aquarius: In favor of humanitarian cause. A strong futuristic imagination, and even more so, if the project I am involved in is crazy and daring. INxJ

Venus (affection and relationships) - Aquarius: Non-angelic relationships. To the point. Can be cold and brutally honest to romantic partner. An "spontaneous" rather than "romantic" relationship. ISTP

Jupiter (generosity and the big picture) - Cancer: At great ease and can express his essence more powerfully. Amplifies your emotions, your imagination and your optimism. Can be a good head of family or develop a natural interest for matters linked to home, roots, or family. xSFJ

Pluto (romanticism and transformation) - Sagittarius: Prompts me to discover and to conquer. Appetite for power may be satisfied abroad. xSxP

Overall preferred: I - S - T - P 

It's way more complicated than that, I gave a simplified version of how I translate astrology into MBTI. Hope that explains it.

USE THIS LINK IF YOU WANT TO FIND OUT YOUR PLANETS AND NATAL CHART: Free Astrology Birth Chart Report


----------



## reese1297

Just for fun then  

(these are all based on the persons close to me.)

Aries - INTP, INFP, ISFP
Taurus - ESTJ, ENFP, ESFP
Gemini - INTJ, ESFP (2 guys)
Cancer - ENFP, ENFJ (3 girls)
Leo - ESFP, INFP, ENTJ
Virgo - INTP, INTJ, ESFP
Libra - ESFP (2 people including my *bro*)
Scorpio - INFP, ESFP
Sagittarius - INFJ (*me*), ENFJ, ENFP (2 girls), ISTP (*other bro*), ESFP
Capricorn - ESFP (*mom*), INFJ (*dad*) INTJ (*crush*), ENFP, ENFJ
Aquarius - INFP, ENFP
Pisces - ISFJ, ENFJ


----------



## Xen23

Eheh...
A good idea, but...
Seems to be a lot of dissonance and inconsistencies in this thread thus far.
Would be interesting to see a statistical data-sheet to spot any trends.
Also, as has been mentioned, sun sign alone might not be the determining factor. Possibly Mars and Mercury might play a role. No idea.

Gemini ENTP here (Gemini 3). Mars and Mercury in Gemini too, and sun in the 5th. Seems a stereotypical fit perhaps, going by classical descriptions at least, but I'd like to know why it fits for me and not, perhaps, for someone else of the same zodiac type.
Perhaps it is simply coincidence on my part. 
Another strange coincidence is one of my exes, his birthday was literally 2 days after mine (different year however) and we were genuinely REALLY similar in tastes and personality (which is why the mutual attraction and mutual annoyance LOL).

Like I said, needs more research.


----------



## SuellenB

*INTJ and Scorpio*

I'm INTJ, Scorpio and, in the Chinese calendar, Dragon. Since I'm very logical, I find it difficult to realize that all three match my personality so completely that it's scary. I'm not inclined to think that the date and/or year of my birth could possibly have anything to do with my personality, but there it is.

If you're a true INTJ, it seems to me that you would almost have to be a Scorpio...they match up so closely. If you're another sign, please look under Scorpio characteristics and tell me where they differ from you.


----------



## Cloush4t

Jessica_1287 said:


> A true Sagittarius would be an iNtuitive (ENTP, most likely) since the sign of the archer is very philosophical and idea-minded. As for the rest, I'd say:
> 
> Aries-XSTP
> Taurus- XNTJ
> Gemini-EXTP
> Cancer-ISFP
> Leo-ENFJ
> Virgo-ISTJ
> Libra-EXTP
> Scorpio-XSFJ
> Capricorn-IXTJ
> Aquarius-ESTX
> Pisces:XSFP


You forgot INTP  

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A3003 met Tapatalk


----------



## KillinIt

ISXJ and a Leo


----------



## southernsunflower

ENFP / INFP Libra, Sagittarius rising and moon in Cancer. Amused at how that fits some people's "profiling".


----------



## Xen23

Here's a statistical poll showing MBTI vs. astrotype:

POLL: WHAT IS YOUR MYERS BRIGGS + ZODIAC SIGN COMBO? - astroligion.com

Here's a related thread I made (also with a poll but not the same kind of a poll)
http://personalitycafe.com/member-polls/1074538-do-you-think-there-something-astrology.html






​


----------



## LadyX

I'm Aries and INFP. Aries sign fits my characteristics and temperament almost perfectly.


----------



## MusiCago

For family members:

Aquarius: INFJ
Cancer: xSFJ
Gemini: ENFx
Leo: xNFJ


----------



## Charus

I don't really know why everyone type ISFP to pisces. Also, ISFP can be fit to Aries greatly, since ISFP is an advetorious personality.


----------



## Hero of Freedom

I am a Virgo INFP with leanings to ENFP, ISFP followed by INTx being possibilities but is that unusual? I'm a bit surprised to see the 'Virgo' sign be associated with xSTJs or IxTJs also for some reason?

I do know I can get mad to 'cope' or become scattered if suddenly put under lots of pressure.


----------



## nicht unschuldig

I'm most likely an INTP and I'm a scorpio. The other types I may be but are highly unlikely are either INFP or ENTP


----------



## OKBuddy

ForsakenMe said:


> Either you're dead serious about what you just said or you don't understand the words "just for fun".


Wait what?? Hold up! I never seen anybody misuse a either statement so terribly before. They absolutely could have been both dead serious about what they said as well as unaware of the meaning of "just for fun". Here's a better one, Either your trolling or you genuinely don't know what "just for fun" means... There we go, no need to thank me


----------



## tjf7991

I believe for certain I'm an ISTP because of learning styles. Hands on and practical (sensor) and abstract and theories (intuitive). When I read tests and quizs that ask abou theories I really don't care and it's boring. But back zodiac. In Vedic astrology I'm an Aquarius and in western astrology I'm a Pisces. I've been told numerous times that Vedic is much more accurate than western astrology. So, I'm an Aquarius I tend to believe. 

I would think that Pisces was be more of the feeling types, sensor or intuitive. I would think that Aquarius would be more thinker, sensor or intuitive. ISFP/INFP/INFJ/ISFJ for Pisces. ISTJ/ISTP/INTP/INTJ for Aquarius and they may also but extroverted. Sometimes I tend to believe I lead with Se but it's relatively weak but my main function. So ESTP.


----------



## Endologic

This entire thread is fucking stupid.


----------



## thatweirdnerd

I'm an INTP with a Capricorn star sign.. I'd match Cancer with NF though.


----------



## nep2une

Taurus sun, mercury, and venus, Sagittarius moon, Virgo rising and mars. I can make up some kind of half-assed explanation of how this astro mumbojumbo fits. 

Virgo rising tends to be described as coming off as "reserved" so I think I could see how that could go with an INFP.

My sun and mercury fall in the 8th house, which is suppose to be a very private house, so I could see that maybe going with Fi. And then there's a moon conjunct pluto aspect and considering Moon - Pluto aspects tend to be described as emotionally intense and also private, that could possibly go with Fi as well. 

Neptune aspects my sun and mercury, and Neptune is the ruling planet of Pisces... and Pisces fits the stereotypes of INFPs, so there you go.


----------



## jetser

Aries - ESTP/ESFP - "I want everything, here and now"
Taurus - ISTJ - builds something firm
Gemini - ENTP - doing five things at a time
Cancer - ISFJ - the traditionalist one
Leo - ENTJ - the commander
Virgo - ISTP/ISFP - the self righteous one
Libra - ESFJ/ENFJ - the balanced one
Scorpio - INTJ - holds grudges
Sagittarius - INTP - the creative thinker
Capricorn - ESTJ - the stubborn one
Aquarius - ENFP - people's champion
Pisces - INFJ/INFP - the dreamer with a messiah complex

obviously influenced by some examples in my life


----------



## Endologic

Once again, this entire thread is fucking retarded.


----------



## sun_rising

not a very a bad idea actually ! although im not sure if they correspond very well ! after all you are comparing something we dont really know (zodiac signs- moon sign etc) to something we barely know (our mind ). you may ask your self what is my moon sign sometime right ? 
but it was really fun .


----------

